
Where do you go for servers for personal projects? - xstartup
You&#x27;ve side projects, you want to host them for cheap.<p>These can be auxiliary services like issue tracker, git repo hosting service etc...<p>Where do you get those famous $1 or $2 a month servers from?
======
EKSolutions
I use OVH VPSs for simple projects as their service is cheap but reliable.
Been using them for many years without a hitch. I've also got a dedicated
server with SoYouStart which is a connected company to OVH.

------
Zekio
I usually use Scaleway for VPSs or Dedicated for selfhosting, since their
offerings usually have more cores than competing ones while having more or
less the same amount of memory

------
raarts
Scaleway and Hetzner. Both are really cheap but still manage to give you a lot
of power.

------
eggie5
Heroku free dynos

